# Shock preference



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

I just got a 91 SE-R. I am planning on autocrossing it. I am going to be changing the shocks. I am trying to decide between Konis or Tokicos. I read in another section about Tokicos having problems on lowered cars. My car will not be lowered. Do these problems occur in non lowered cars. Which shocks are better for autocrossing? Are the Tokicos as stiff as Konis, when they are set to full stiff? I have Konis on my other car so I am familiar with them. 
Will the 225/50/14 Kumhos clear without rubbing?

Michael

98 Contour SVT
91 SE-R


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Look at KYB AGX's too, adjustability is nice.


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

KYB AGX's are the best bang for the buck. They are single-adjustable and cost just a little more than non-adjustable Tokicos. You can probably get a set in the neighborhood of $400-$450.

I don't think Koni makes off-the-shelf shocks for the SE-R's. At least not Koni yellows, which are "the" Konis to have IMO.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

www.p-s-t.com
$389 shipped for the AGX's, and yes they do have them for the B13, just call.


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah, most people get AGX's. I'm still trying to save up for mine. Try Highperformanceonline.com, too.


----------

